
How I Write React/Redux Projects in 2018 - sagefy
https://medium.com/@heiskr/how-i-write-react-redux-projects-in-2018-eadb6a2c9ecb
======
mythrwy
Really good "generic" advice in this article that applies well beyond React
(which I don't even use).

